# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Butterflies

## turaco

Was at MacRitchie reservoir the other day & happened to see some of these butterflies on the ground, hardly flying. Must have been attracted to some thing on the ground. Can anyone ID them?

----------


## stormhawk

Probably GanCW might be able to ID them.

There's a local butterfly forum here:

http://www.butterflypals.com/forums/

----------


## nonamethefish

Hard to tell from the photo but if the ground is wet they could be sipping up minerals from it...butterflies often flock to things like wet mud, fruit, puddles of urine etc.

----------


## Piscesgirl

Those are some beautiful butterflies!

----------


## timebomb

They're probably sucking up salt from the ground. I used to catch these butterflies when I was a kid. They fly real fast so we can't catch them with a net. We whacked them with a badminton racket instead. 

The silly/cruel things we do when we were kids but we didn't know better.

Loh K L

----------


## stormhawk

I found the identity of this species.

http://www.geocities.com/RainForest/...ae/bluebot.htm

Common Bluebottle
_Graphium sarpedon luctatius_

And yes, the ones you took the photo of were licking minerals from the ground.  :Wink:

----------


## hwchoy

if you go forest trekking and then strip off your t-shirt to expose your sweaty back, they will land and lick you too  :Wink:

----------


## Green Baron

Jianyang is right on. It is the Common Blue Bottle (_Graphium sarpedon luctatius_). There is a spot at MR which is attracting lots of butterflies and you will find ButterflyPals kaki there almost every weekend  :Laughing:  

There was a butterfly population explosion in the last 2 months. I am sure you guys must have read about or see the giant Lyssa zampa all over Singapore ! 

These are some butterfly shots taken recently at Malaysia :

_Graphium spp._ puddling


_Graphium bathycles bathycloides_


Chocolate Albatross (_Appias lyncida vasava_)

----------


## turaco

Interesting! Choy, you must have tried it before. Did the butterflies faint after that?  :Laughing:  

It seems like more people are into butterfly shooting these days  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## hwchoy

> Interesting! Choy, you must have tried it before. Did the butterflies faint after that?


got ah, when I went to climb Gunung Tahan in 1986. go to the riverside where there are lots of butterflies, strip off your t-shirt so your "aroma" can be noticed by the butterflies, and squat down so they will settle on your bare back  :Very Happy:  

and no, they didn't faint  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## stormhawk

For the butterfly nuts, what's these 2 moth species?

This green moth was found near one of my green filter hoses. Apparently it was kind of like basking under the light near the hoses.  :Cool:  



This bugger was found struggling on a concrete floor of a corridor in my block of flats. Is this the atlas moth? It was huge.  :Shocked: 
Image taken with my handphone's camera.

----------


## Green Baron

The 2nd one is _Lyssa zampa_. You can find lots of info on the web on this moth.

----------


## stormhawk

Gan, thanks for the reply. I was thinking that the bigger brown moth was the _Lyssa zampa_ you mentioned in an earlier post.

Anyway, got any ideas on the green moth? I'm still not sure what it is.

----------

